# after 4years decided to bite the bullet....



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

after 4years decided to bite the bullet.... 
well guys thought i would share a few pics with you all 
ive owned the bus for over 4years and now decided to bite the bullet and give it a 
new coat of paint... all coments well come good or bad lol 

enjoy 
before 


























after


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Pictures???


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

sorted now


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks beautiful dude like the green colour.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice, looks like they forgot to do the petrol filler flap though :chuckle:


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

lol thanks guys im realy chuffed with how it turned out


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

That green looks great, much better than the matte black


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Much much better!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice colour!!! Really shows off the shape well!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Welcome to the Green team!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Good call! :smokin:


----------



## peter33gtr (Oct 9, 2007)

*COLOUR CHANGE*

VERY NICE :bowdown1:


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice change, I think it is much better than matt black. I wish I could get my Rotty to sit still like that, looks well behaved unlike mine.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice 32!


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Are my eyes deceiveing me or is that an SR20 engine under the hood?!


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

Moddingdog said:


> Nice change, I think it is much better than matt black. I wish I could get my Rotty to sit still like that, looks well behaved unlike mine.


cheers bud yeh the wee mans well behaved got a few cracker o ones of him and me with the car


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

every thanks for the kind comment am well pleased with the way its turned out lol 







blitzer_bhoy said:


> Are my eyes deceiveing me or is that an SR20 engine under the hood?!


well spotted yeh its a non vvt redtop sr20 in there bud :smokin:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

why the little sr20? epic paint job tho man, very cool


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

really nice mate, looks waaaaaay better than the matte black


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

cheers guys 
the little sr makes it an amazing handling car and far cheaper to mod and more torquier 
than the rb20 lol


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good buddy loving the colour.


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

here are some action shots enjoy


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

unusual, but effective.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good some nice sideways shots haha. Love the new paint buddy. Enjoy it as it looks the tittys.


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Very nice - who did the paint job?


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks great.
Nice colour.
Any chance of bigger pics though?
Need to see it in all it's glory.:thumbsup:


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks guys i'll see if i can get bigger pics 
im getting more done at the weekend so ill report bk once they are done lol 
the paint job was done by a guy local to me his names stuart moncreiff 
the finishe is straight out the booth its not even bn polished yet lol


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hopefully ill meet you up knocky I can get to see the beast in the flesh. Awesome looking, love it.


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

dont think ill be at knockhill it all depends on how im feeling if i can be arsed goin or not lol


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol na worries buddy, your only next door to the track. You need to get down & show it off dude looks mint.


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

the reason y am not going to knockhill is because ive 
got a photo session with the car l8r on today so ive bn cleaning and polishing 
it for that... if i have time i might pop in lol


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

heres another teaser from the photoshoot on sunday


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good buddy she takes a great picture lol When I meant seeing you at knocky I wasn't meaning that Sunday there I was meaning one time maybe ill see you up there.


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

aahhh i see lol am sure u will see it at some point bud


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Love it! Nice work! :clap:


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks for the kind words guys


----------

